# Parigi, grosso incendio a Notre-Dame



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

Ultim'ora da Parigi: devsatante Rogo a Parigi, che sta colpendo anche la Cattedrale di Notre-Dame, monumento simbolo di Parigi e del Cattolicesimo. Non si sa se ci siano feriti e i danni al Patrimonio Artistico.



Seguono Aggiornamenti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2019)

Sono stati Kessié e Bakayoko


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Parigi: devsatante Rogo a Parigi, che sta colpendo anche la Cattedrale di Notre-Dame, monumento simbolo di Parigi e del Cattolicesimo. Non si sa se ci siano feriti e i danni al Patrimonio Artistico.
> 
> 
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Vedendo l' incendio, qualche danno è direi certo


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2019)

chi è questo che si vede???
sembra una persona pure a voi ???



>


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> chi è questo che si vede ???



Non capisco se sia Kessie o Bakayoko, sono neri entrambi.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2019)

non stanno buttando acqua con gli elicotteri,non stanno facendo nulla
così si brucia tutto fino a stanotte


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non stanno buttando acqua con gli elicotteri,non stanno facendo nulla
> così si brucia tutto fino a stanotte



Ci sarà una ragione.

Magari è tutta pietra, e hanno deciso di far bruciare quello che c'è fino ad esaurimento, non so. La butto li.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

*La Polizia:"incendio indomabile, durerà a lungo, si sta allargando". *


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La Polizia:"incendio indomabile, durerà a lungo, si sta allargando". *



Ammazza! Ecco la ragione!

I francesi mi stanno sulle palle, pero' allo stesso tempo mi dispiace.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non stanno buttando acqua con gli elicotteri,non stanno facendo nulla
> così si brucia tutto fino a stanotte


Non capisco il perchè. Mi verrebbe da pensare male...


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2019)

spero non sia un atto doloso,sarebbe criminale come distruggere i reperti storici in siria.

certo non è la prima volta che bruciano le cattedrali nei secoli e con le guerre,però fa male così


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

*Crollata la guglia, devastato il tetto*


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

Arrivato l'esercito


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

Mazza che danno....


----------



## kekkopot (15 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> spero non sia un atto doloso,sarebbe criminale come distruggere i reperti storici in siria.
> 
> certo non è la prima volta che bruciano le cattedrali nei secoli e con le guerre,però fa male così



Boh comunque stiamo parlando di un monumento che è sopravvissuto a due guerre mondiali


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

* Crollata la volta della Cattedrale *


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2019)

Una tragedia, nient'altro da aggiungere...


----------



## Raryof (15 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Una tragedia, nient'altro da aggiungere...



E' come se crollasse da noi il Colosseo.

Ps: c'entra qualcosa il gobbo per caso? o il tizio che voleva bruciare tutta Parigi per una zingara..


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Aprile 2019)

Da un punto di vista artistico una tragedia. Al di là della reale ragione dell incendio, sarebbe importante poter dire che questo rogo sia un occasione per voltare pagina, ma non ci credo per nulla


----------



## leviatano (15 Aprile 2019)

Nell'ultimo mese in Francia sono state date alle fiamme 15 chiese. meditate.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo mese in Francia sono state date alle fiamme 15 chiese. meditate.



Dubito sia doloso


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

*In fiamme anche l'interno della Chiesa*


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2019)

va a finire male. Ma è normale che una chiesa bruci cosi ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco se sia Kessie o Bakayoko, sono neri entrambi.



identificato:

kessiyoko. la fusion


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2019)

Il fatto che non potrò mai vederla dal vivo non avendo avuto occasione di andare a Parigi mi sta ferendo più di quel che pensassi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

mi dispiace nonostante sia francese...


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> va a finire male. Ma è normale che una chiesa bruci cosi ?


Stavano facendo dei lavori di restauro, è verosimile ipotizzare che ci fossero solventi o, comunque, sostanze infiammabili. Più il legno e l'omelette è fatta.
Vedremo. Speriamo almeno non sia doloso(magra consolazione).


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

*Sovrintendente Notre-Dame:"brucia tutto, non resterà più nulla". Non sicuro che il cantiere fosse vuoto*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2019)

Ero lì settimana scorsa, pazzesco pazzesco.. 

Monumento che ha resistito 1000 anni a guerre, guerre civili, tifoni, bombardamenti, neve, cicloni ecc.. andato a fuoco per un errore degli operai


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sovrintendente Notre-Dame:"brucia tutto, non resterà più nulla". Non sicuro che il cantiere fosse vuoto*



abbiamo perso un pezzo di storia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2019)

Mi pare assurdo che un monumento di tal valore possa bruciare così come nulla, senza che ci sia neanche una procedura in caso di incidente.

Come è possibile?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Aprile 2019)

Mi viene da piangere come se fossi un bambino davanti alle immagini...

Che disastro... Che disastro...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Aprile 2019)

Maestosa cattedrale gotica nel centro storico di Parigi. Il monumento piu visitato d'Europa. 10 secoli di storia sfumati in un paio di ore. Una perdita irremediabile... 

Mi dispiace un sacco.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2019)

hanno detto che non hanno buttato l'acqua dall'alto perchè il peso dell'acqua avrebbe rischiato di far crollare tutto,ma è successo ugualmente in pochissimo tempo.
crollo per crollo,almeno avrebbero spento le fiamme che da sotto non puoi farcela e stanno mangiando altre zone

mi ricorda un po' il teatro di Venezia,lì ci hanno messo otto anni per rifarlo.
qui temo ne serviranno molti di più


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ero lì settimana scorsa, pazzesco pazzesco..
> 
> Monumento che ha resistito 1000 anni a guerre, guerre civili, tifoni, bombardamenti, neve, cicloni ecc.. andato a fuoco per un errore degli operai




Immagino che operai avranno assunto per lavorare li al risparmio.



Andris ha scritto:


> hanno detto che non hanno buttato l'acqua dall'alto perchè il peso dell'acqua avrebbe rischiato di far crollare tutto,ma è successo ugualmente in pochissimo tempo.
> crollo per crollo,almeno avrebbero spento le fiamme che da sotto non puoi farcela e stanno mangiando altre zone




Il fatto è che tutti parlano dei canadair per buttare l'acqua, quando magari con gli elicotteri si poteva fare qualcosa di più preciso e con un carico più leggero del normale. Poi magari non cambiava niente uguale, però almeno un elicottero per vedere come andava con la prima secchiata d'acqua si poteva provare. Se vedi che va male rinunci, altrimenti continui.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Aprile 2019)

La cattedrale Notre Dame simbolizza la Francia piu della Tour Eiffel. E l'anima della Francia che brucia. Al livello simbolico, è una tragedia per il popolo francese.


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2019)

Una tragedia. Mi dispiace troppo.


----------



## Devil man (15 Aprile 2019)

Chissà se Charliebdò si farà due risate domani MA di gustibus


----------



## mabadi (15 Aprile 2019)

come il Petruzzelli a Bari, ma un sistema antincendio con i contro c. non lo aveva?
vedremo domani Charlie Hebdo che perla tirerà fuori


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo mese in Francia sono state date alle fiamme 15 chiese. meditate.



appunto, siamo sicuri che non sia un'attentato o cmq un incendio doloso ? 

mi sembra strano che non si siano ancora viste scene di festa dei vari Isis e soci, stiamo cmq parlando di un simbolo cristiano. 
cmq dispiace molto, per fortuna non ci dovrebbero essere morti o feriti.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Aprile 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Maestosa cattedrale gotica nel centro storico di Parigi. Il monumento piu visitato d'Europa. 10 secoli di storia sfumati in un paio di ore. Una perdita irremediabile...
> 
> Mi dispiace un sacco.



Anche a me,e pensare che l'ho vista solo dall'esterno mi fa ancora più male.Comunque è assurdo che non ci fosse un sistema antincendio efficace e qualunque tipo di precauzione durante la ristrutturazione di un monumento di questo calibro.Resistere a guerre e qualunque altra catastrofe per poi bruciare in pochissimo tempo nel 2019,senza che neanche tentino di gettare acqua dall'alto, è incredibile.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

* L'Isis esulta alla notiza dell'Incendio *


----------



## Raryof (15 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Chissà se Charliebdò si farà due risate domani MA di gustibus



Dopo il crollo del ponte se le erano fatte sì?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Aprile 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Anche a me,e pensare che l'ho vista solo dall'esterno mi fa ancora più male.Comunque è assurdo che non ci fosse un sistema antincendio efficace e qualunque tipo di precauzione durante la ristrutturazione di un monumento di questo calibro.Resistere a guerre e qualunque altra catastrofe per poi bruciare in pochissimo tempo nel 2019,senza che neanche tentino di gettare acqua dall'alto, è incredibile.



Ciao MissRossonera. Sono d'accordissimo con te. Non c'è una spiegazione logica. E semplicemente aberrante che non hanno previsto 
sistema antincendio.Boh... 

E come dici tu giustamente, "Resistere a guerre e qualunque altra catastrofe per poi bruciare in pochissimo tempo nel 2019". Gli scherzi della vità...

Io, l'ultima volta che sono entrato dentro la cattedrale fu 6 mesi fa. Veramente stupenda.

Io che abito vicino a Parigi, considero il quartiere " l'Ile de la Cité come il cuore di questa città. 

Per chi ama la Storia, l'arte fa pena, veramente.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2019)

*Giorgino al TG1: "La cattedrale di Notre Dame è salva".*


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giorgino al TG1: "La cattedrale di Notre Dame è salva".*



non ho capito questo messaggio,è bruciata ma è salva?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco. Mi stupisce che non abbiano tentato nessuna soluzione per cercare di contrastare le fismme


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho capito questo messaggio,è bruciata ma è salva?


Nel senso che non c'è il rischio che la struttura crolli per intero, come si vociferava qualche ora fa.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2019)

ok grazie,quindi parlava della struttura in muratura.



7vinte ha scritto:


> * L'Isis esulta alla notiza dell'Incendio *



ormai esultano per ogni disgrazia occidentale,pur non fatta da loro per attirare attenzione.
quando spariranno i pochi rimasti allora sì che esulteremo tutti.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2019)

I francesi sono il trash d'Europa, vedere una simile maestosità in fiamme mentre cercavano di spegnere il rogo con solo un paio di getti d'acqua, faceva ridere e piangere allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Devil man (15 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dopo il crollo del ponte se le erano fatte sì?


Anche durante il terremoto


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Dispiace per la perdita. Cattedrale grandiosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Aprile 2019)

Vedere persone che dicono "eh vabbè non è morto nessuno", "e ma hanno fatto la vignetta alla caduta del ponte ora ridiamo noi", e così via.. Tutta questa becera ignoranza mi fa venire da vomitare, l'italiano medio, che bella razza..

Gente che pensa a certe cose come se fosse una partita di calcio, che la prima cosa che fa è andare a vedere cosa ha postato Salvini e indignarsi perché dopo il post di solidarietà finta o vera che sia, si guarda il grande fratello invece di volare nei cieli di Parigi per spegnere l'incendio con un peto gelato tipo scoiattolo della vigorsol

Non capite, concentratevi e forse ci arrivate

Può non fregare niente per carità, ma vedere certe cose mi fa salire il gesu cristo


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Chissà se Charliebdò si farà due risate domani MA di gustibus



non cambiano la loro linea



>


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non cambiano la loro linea



Idioti erano ed idioti rimangono.


----------



## Andris (16 Aprile 2019)

stavolta non è morto nessuno,per cui non rischiano un linciaggio pubblico.


----------



## bmb (16 Aprile 2019)

Quando fai le vignette sui terremoti italiani ma il karma ti punisce in maniera letale.


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2019)

Una tragedia, ma a quanto pare almeno la struttura principale non crollerà quindi si potrà ricostruirla.


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vedere persone che dicono "eh vabbè non è morto nessuno", "e ma hanno fatto la vignetta alla caduta del ponte ora ridiamo noi", e così via.. Tutta questa becera ignoranza mi fa venire da vomitare, l'italiano medio, che bella razza..


Il vero dramma è che non si rendono neanche conto di avere la stessa mentalità di quelli che criticano. Del resto, che non se ne rendano conto non sorprende: se durante un incendio a un patrimonio dell'Umanità si mettono a pensare a un giornaletto da 140mila copie, di certo non sono membri del Mensa.


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Mi stupisce che non abbiano tentato nessuna soluzione per cercare di contrastare le fismme



Hanno circoscritto l'incendio e poi l'hanno spento. 
Quando succedono cose del genere è possibile che vengano commessi errori. Però se non fanno la cosa che per prima viene in mente a chiunque guardi, significa che quella è la cosa più dannosa che si possa fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Anche a me,e pensare che l'ho vista solo dall'esterno mi fa ancora più male.Comunque è assurdo che non ci fosse un sistema antincendio efficace e qualunque tipo di precauzione durante la ristrutturazione di un monumento di questo calibro.Resistere a guerre e qualunque altra catastrofe per poi bruciare in pochissimo tempo nel 2019,senza che neanche tentino di gettare acqua dall'alto, è incredibile.



Cerchiamo di non voler insegnare il lavoro ai professionisti dal web...
Spegnere dall'alto era pericolosissimo..i canadair trasportano qualcosa come 5-6000 litri di acqua, sarebbe stato come tirare una bomba sulla chiesa col rischio che collassasse..

Intervento secondo me magistrale..in poco tempo, nonostante la tensione e l'importanza dell'edificio non si sono fatti prendere dal panico e hanno scelto di perdere il perdibile e circoscrivere l'incendio..il tutto senza feriti o morti..

Il danno verrà sistemato, ci vorrà qualche anno ma quel tetto era del 1800 mica del 1200, lo rifaranno ancora meglio..intanto una ricca famiglia francese ha già promesso una donazione di 100 milioni per la ricostruzione


----------



## Devil man (16 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non cambiano la loro linea



Invece per me la loro linea l'hanno cambiata..
Charlie ormai non fa satira indiscriminata... hanno smesso di fare satira sull'islam dopo l'attentato (non se lo possono più permettere), e oggi in questo caso non fa satira sui Francesi in generale ma punta il dito su Macron ( che ***** centra? )..., Charlie che fa notizia soltanto sghignazzando sul sisma è triste e inutile, Charlie che ride sulle vittime di Rigopiano e Morandi è triste e inutile..

e sinceramente la vignetta di oggi non rispecchia il Charlie crudele che ha riso sulla nostra pelle...


detto questo la perdita di notre-dame è una perdita per il mondo intero


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2019)

Ho appena visto le prime foto scattate dall'interno..al mio occhio inesperto i danni sono ingenti ma non drammatici


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le prime foto scattate dall'interno..al mio occhio inesperto i danni sono ingenti ma non drammatici



Puoi postarle?


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Aprile 2019)

Nel frattempo ieri sera mentre il mondo si stringeva attorno alla Francia e ad un tesoro proprio di ogni europeo, il "ministro" dell'interno postava una foto della tv in cui guarda il grande fratello, zero parole su parigi, cogliendo l'ennesima occasione per mettere vergogna su questa nazione, rimango senza parole.

Profondo profondo dispiacere per questo incendio, ho avuto il piacere di visitarla, fortunatamente, speriamo si possa ripartire.

Credo che come normale i nostri restauratori italiani, dei maestri, si siano già offerti di aiutare


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non capisco il perchè. Mi verrebbe da pensare male...



Hanno spiegato che con i canadair il tetto crollerebbe devastando ancora di più e rischiando di uccidere i pompieri lì sotto, no complottismo my friend


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Puoi postarle?














Comunque sui principali siti di informazione se ne trovano anche altre


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


>



Grazie.
Terribile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> * L'Isis esulta alla notiza dell'Incendio *



Sapessi quanto esulterò io quando questi pazzoidi verranno messi in galera (se gli va bene) dal primo all'ultimo.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Aprile 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Hanno spiegato che con i canadair il tetto crollerebbe devastando ancora di più e rischiando di uccidere i pompieri lì sotto, no complottismo my friend



Si ho sentito anche io. Ma non sono l’unico ad esserlo chiesto a quanto pare.


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Invece per me la loro linea l'hanno cambiata..
> Charlie ormai non fa satira indiscriminata... hanno smesso di fare satira sull'islam dopo l'attentato (non se lo possono più permettere), e oggi in questo caso non fa satira sui Francesi in generale ma punta il dito su Macron ( che ***** centra? )..., Charlie che fa notizia soltanto sghignazzando sul sisma è triste e inutile, Charlie che ride sulle vittime di Rigopiano e Morandi è triste e inutile..
> 
> e sinceramente la vignetta di oggi non rispecchia il Charlie crudele che ha riso sulla nostra pelle...
> ...



Macron ha convenienza di tutto ciò:
1 frequenta fustacchioni islamisti su cui vuole fare colpo
2 ha chiesto deficit oltre al 4%
3 farà la vittima così continuerà con la Libia
4 a differenza di Berlusconi ha messo amanti incapaci e squilibrati non in ruoli rappresentativi ma in veri e propri ruoli operativi (cioè puoi mettere ministri senza diploma all'istruzione che c'è un codazzo di collaboratori, ma non puoi mettere brunetta a fare james bond o luca giurato come interprete, con Macron è la normalità adesso, ricordiamo che il suo potere non ha controbilanci come in Italia o usa)


----------



## Devil man (16 Aprile 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Macron ha convenienza di tutto ciò:
> 1 frequenta fustacchioni islamisti su cui vuole fare colpo
> 2 ha chiesto deficit oltre al 4%
> 3 farà la vittima così continuerà con la Libia
> 4 a differenza di Berlusconi ha messo amanti incapaci e squilibrati non in ruoli rappresentativi ma in veri e propri ruoli operativi (cioè puoi mettere ministri senza diploma all'istruzione che c'è un codazzo di collaboratori, ma non puoi mettere brunetta a fare james bond o luca giurato come interprete, con Macron è la normalità adesso, ricordiamo che il suo potere non ha controbilanci come in Italia o usa)



si ma cosa centra lui, con Notre Dame de paris che va a fuoco? hanno sorvolato sul problema che degli imbecilli ( francesi ) hanno dato fuoco (doloso o accidentale) ad una sacra chiesa...sti ipocriti potevano fare di meglio


----------



## leviatano (16 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dubito sia doloso



Non c'erano circuiti elettrici nel sotto tetto per via della sensibilità dei materiali del luogo.
Nei cantieri di restauro non ti fanno portare nemmeno in tasca un fiammifero.
Gli operai non erano presenti sul luogo al momento del rogo.
I cavi elettrici erano posizionati al di fuori del sottotetto, ovvero all'esterno alla base della cattedrale.
Poi tutto può essere, ma non fidarsi è meglio.


----------

